

NSA has total access via Microsoft Windows - pwnna
http://www.wnd.com/2013/06/nsa-has-total-access-via-microsoft-windows/

======
Mithrandir
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSAKEY](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSAKEY)

See also:

[https://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram-9909.html#NSAKeyinMicro...](https://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram-9909.html#NSAKeyinMicrosoftCryptoAPI)

[http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/1999/09/21577](http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/1999/09/21577)

Basically, this has been known about for >14 years and it's probably nothing
to worry about.

------
mikevm
[http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/5/5263/1.html](http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/5/5263/1.html)

------
urlwolf
This is the most scary news I've read in the past week. Makes Stallman's 'The
road to Tycho' a conservative, unimaginative piece on the power of
governments.

~~~
fuzzix
It is wnd.com, a lot of it comes right from their imagination.

See other comments re: NSAKEY, Schneier's is probably the best summary as
usual.

------
drivebyacct2
This is a terribly written, horribly sourced, mash up of information that has
been known for some time.

>Access to Windows source code is supposed to be highly compartmentalized,
actually making such actions easier because many of the people working on the
software wouldn’t see the access.

Uhm, okay.

